# honda gx140



## ptmack (May 28, 2009)

Hi kids!!

I'm wondering if anyone outthere has access to a REPAIR manual for the honda GX140 engine. I've got one that isn't getting spark and am not familiar with small engines so I figure a repair manual would do me great. Thanks in advance for your help and suggestions


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Repair manuals for Honda's are hard to come by. Try disconnecting the kill switch lead to your ignition module and retest for spark. If you still don't have any spark, then most likely it's just a bad module.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Repair manuals for Honda's are hard to come by. Try disconnecting the kill switch lead to your ignition module and retest for spark. If you still don't have any spark, then most likely it's just a bad module.


I second that


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

actually you can get the service manual through any of these distributors from here. i suggest picking the closet in order to get it in a timely manner. took me 5 Min's on Honda's website to find. under FAQ's
http://www.honda-engines.com/dea.htm


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

LowRider said:


> actually you can get the service manual through any of these distributors from here. i suggest picking the closet in order to get it in a timely manner. took me 5 Min's on Honda's website to find. under FAQ's
> http://www.honda-engines.com/dea.htm


I guess I should have been clearer in my response. I meant finding a free one online would be hard to come by. So they keep the Honda service manuals in the closet, hmmmm.... I did not know that....


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> I guess I should have been clearer in my response. I meant finding a free one online would be hard to come by. So they keep the Honda service manuals in the closet, hmmmm.... I did not know that....


it was early.


----------



## ptmack (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I reset the gap with a match book cover and some how there is now spark! I unfortunately don't have the linkage that connects the throttle to the arm that protrudes from the top/side of the engine. Is there anything maybe I should know while trying to get it going? Never dealt with one of these before... Thanks again for the help, 'tis much appreciated.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

yes there should be a spring that connects from the governor to the throttle. you should also have a governor rod and spring that connects to the carb to the governor. unfortunently i don't think you will be able to get it started with out those. should cost around 5-10$, you can probable get a kit for it if you got a local repair shop in the area.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

Just for future reference;if it has a low oil shutdown switch(should be a wire going to it on the side of the block),they will cause a "no spark" situation. Usually when they go bad,they go bad for good,but it's possible for them to not work intermittently. Try disconnecting it if you get "no spark" again.


----------

